# Which Z3?



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new bike and think I've decided on a Z3. But here's where it gets complicated. For starters, my wife put a limit of $3000 on me. So, these are my choices:

2014 stock Z3, at something like $2999 new from local lbs, plus 8.7% sales tax. Would come with free fitting and free minor tune ups for life. It's a good shop. I trust them and we've bought from them before, my wife's Z4 a few years back. I have ridden the new Ultegra and it is nice. They are not, however, my regular shop which I've frequented for about 15 years (Trek dealer and a Domane was in the running, but the price is too high and the difference not appreciable enough in relation to the Z3), but they have recently opened a second location quite near to my home.

2013 stock Z3, at about $2600. This would be a shop through eBay. It comes with last year's 10-speed Ultegra. So, same frame and all else, but with Ultegra 6700. Is the 6700 worth saving $400 plus 8.7% sales tax though, making it about $700 cheaper compared to the 2014?. 

Finally, a 2012 Z3 with Di2. It's at about $3000, new old stock as they say on Ebay, and would come via a bike shop on eBay as well. The selling point is the Di2. Possible downside is the frame has been redesigned and I haven't ridden that frame. I have been riding a 2009 F4SL, but that's obviously not the same.

So, any advice, input, comments, kibitzing from the hive mind would be appreciated as I try to puzzle this out. Tough life I have, huh?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

bleckb said:


> I'm in the market for a new bike and think I've decided on a Z3. But here's where it gets complicated. For starters, my wife put a limit of $3000 on me. So, these are my choices:
> 
> 2014 stock Z3, at something like $2999 new from local lbs, plus 8.7% sales tax. Would come with free fitting and free minor tune ups for life. It's a good shop. I trust them and we've bought from them before, my wife's Z4 a few years back. I have ridden the new Ultegra and it is nice. They are not, however, my regular shop which I've frequented for about 15 years (Trek dealer and a Domane was in the running, but the price is too high and the difference not appreciable enough in relation to the Z3), but they have recently opened a second location quite near to my home.
> 
> ...


There was a major frame upgrade between 2012 and 2013 IIRC so that would take the 2012 out of the running for me. Yeah, it has Ultegra Di2...but the old 10 speed version (6770). If I was going to get Ultegra Di2 I'd get the 11 speed (6870). So this bike has no real interest for me.

As to deciding between the 2013 and the 2014...the biggest deal killer for me is that I hate the color of the 2013 Z3 (gray and black). If you can stand the color and don't care about 11 speed versus 10 speed mech Ultegra, get the cheaper bike. For me the extra couple benjamins isn't gonna put me in the poor house so I'd get the 2014 amongst your given choices.

However, I'm holding out for a Z series with 6870 Ultegra...if that doesn't happen in the next year I'll probably start looking at other brands. I can't justify the $8k price tag for the Z1. At that price point I'll buy custom.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks. The difference between the 2012 and 2013 frame design is one I can't get a feel for. Can someone describe/explain the benefits the Z3 frame redesign offers over the 2012 model?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for that link.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

I would be very hesitant to buy a new carbon bike on EBay and get it shipped to me. If there is ANY problem with shipping damage, it could be a nightmare. Also would be wary of the potential for long term warranty issues on the carbon frame and bottom bracket through a remote shop as well. 

There is value to most people in the set-up, fitting and tune-ups, maybe in the range of $100-300 depending on how much wrenching and wheel truing you can do yourself. 
The guy who fit me knew his stuff, took his time, and had measurement tools I don't have, and couldn't use anyways doing it myself. 

Plus that feeling inside / question of making the wrong choice for 6700 vs. 6800 every time you read a glowing 6800 review from someone who's owned both. For a major investment in a new bike, I just would not want the possibility of that feeling after the purchase. 

And the reviews on the 6800 all seem to be pretty good for shifting and braking improvements.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. After all my shopping and pestering about various aspects of Z3 iterations versus a 5.2 Domane, never mind questions about wheels and components, I've decided on the 2014 F4. I've been riding and really enjoying the 2009 F4SL I built up for my son and when I was told I could get this year's out-the-door of the shop for less than $3K, well, that sealed it.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I wish you luck in getting an F4. I ordered a 54cm F4 back in January and let's just say I am not riding an F4. After a long drawn out process I wound up with a Felt F2 for the same price. I really like my new bike but getting it was a major pain. Felt had projected a lousy year of sales and produced bikes accordingly. They were sold out at the time of my order and after many weeks of broken promises it was getting ugly. Every time the LBS said it was going to be there was wrong. I understand Felt was making more but it takes a long time logistically to get all raw materials and such in place. The F4 was every thing I wanted and still looks really good to me. I would make sure one is available l able unless it's sitting on the bike shop floor.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Our scenarios share quite a lot. When the shop called to order an F4, they had none in my size, 58. What the shop did was order a 58 cm F2 and some other sized F4. They are going to swap components from one to the other, for the same price. So I'm getting a frame upgrade. Not supposed to get it until this coming Friday or Saturday. My worry is they will find a right sized F4 and I'll lose out on the frame upgrade. Same result, as I'm assuming you didn't get the Di2 the F2 is speced with. Hopefully, a better process and shorter timeline for me.


----------

